# new fish tank



## cr4zyf1sh (Apr 28, 2008)

hey guys. i currently own a 55 gallon african cichlid tank. i would like to upgrade to a 125 gallon though. i was wondering if anyone has been in the same situation as me but has already bought a 125 gallon tank. if you have i would like to know how much money it would cost to create the tank, hood, filters, and heaters. thanks everyone!


----------



## Josiah (May 4, 2006)

I just did the same thing a little over a year ago now. I bought the tank used for $300. With all of the gravel, tank, filters, lights, and rock I would say I spent about $450.00


----------



## Subic76 (May 26, 2005)

Used saltwater tank 125 gallon, stand and sump, $400. 








New Mag 9.5 pump $125.
Some plumbing parts $25.
Sand, and Misc. I will say less than $25.
Shop light with bulbs less than $25.
Did not count fish and live plants.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

largely on new or used and if used how long you can patiently watch for a good deal. I watch craigslist in my area daily and buy tanks if I see a good deal; sometimes I don't even get em wet I just resell them (at same cost) so my buddies can have big tanks too. In my area, a good 125 comes along about monthly that has stand tank lights and filters in the $300-500 range. If you aren't quick you don't get it. They are offered in the $600-1000 range almost weekly. A brand new setup would probably run about 1200


----------



## cr4zyf1sh (Apr 28, 2008)

thanks for all your help guys :thumb:


----------

